# How to hit the golf ball straight every time



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

In the article below is listed several tips professional coaches and players know. Secrets to the game, and the fundamentals that are going to allow any golfer, no matter the age or current handicap, shoot their desired score.

Bunker Review | All Things Golf: How to hit a golf ball straight every time: Secrets every pro knows

I went all out in it, giving you full detail on the TRUE way to swing the golf club ... including a mental aspect note. Let me know what you think and if it helped you.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I spend a lot of time around the 3 teaching pros who work out of our Killian Greens club. They have different styles of teaching, but one thing they agree upon is, the way to improve is through lessons.

Look through the pages of any golf magazine these days and a lot of what you will see are clubs that supposedly make it easier to hit the ball better by making some adjustment with the club.

The reality is, before the club in the list of things that help you improve comes: 1) Lessons and 2) Practice...


----------



## game-inglove (Jun 21, 2014)

*Don't try and hit it straight*

That article covers the fundamentals of golf, stance, takeaway, L to L etc while at the same time discuses trying to hit the ball straight. I would advocate that if you try and hit the ball straight you are likely to hit a slice, since golf is an offline sport not an online sport. That means that you stand to the side of the golf ball and not directly behind it; like basketball for example. In basketball you throw the ball along the intended line but since golf is an offline sport you do not try and launch the ball down the target line more swing in-to-in along an arc with the bottom of that arc being slightly ahead of the golf ball at impact. Imagine a soccer player kicking a soccer ball and how the leg works to impart left to right spin on the ball in order to bend the ball into the net. It's the same principle in golf.


----------



## Edgar Smith (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I understand that, it is certainly very difficult to play a straight shot.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The only player I've ever heard say he wants to hit a straight shot is Jason Dufner. It's not that he wants to play it in competition, but that he wants to be able to hit the ball as straight as possible to use the feel of that swing as a baseline. From the feel of that straight shot, he manipulates himself to hit the ball high or low, draw or fade. He and his coach, Chuck Cook, were discussing the Trackman device and how Jason used it. The converswation was part of the ad.


----------

